# Turkistan Roaches



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Turkistan Roaches For sale soon, just need to organise packaging, anyone interested Pm me and i will see what i can do for you : victory:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Ok some interest already so working on a price list, which will follow shortly :no1:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

*Price List for Turkistan roaches "delivered" to the UK*

My price list for* Turkistan* *Roaches* sent to your door, yes postage is included, but add £2.50 for Recorded Signed For™ delivery


*Small (5mm+)*
100 small *Turkistan* *Roaches* £5.00
200 small *Turkistan* *Roaches* £8.50
500 small *Turkistan* *Roaches* £16.00
*Medium (10mm+)*
50 medium *Turkistan* *Roaches* £3.50
100 medium *Turkistan* *Roaches* £6.50
200 medium *Turkistan* *Roaches* £11.00
500 medium *Turkistan* *Roaches* £21.00

For a starter colony i recommend a _*mixed order of 500*_ *Turkistan* *Roaches* which i will supply for ONLY £20

caresheet to follow soon :no1:

All sizes and amounts are approx figures


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, how many adults will there be in a mixed colony? Thinking of giving these a try on top of lobsters for a bit more variety. Don't mean to be rude but recorded dlivery is only an extra 75p not £2.50.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

how do you sort your roaches into the seperate sizes? i cant figure out a way to sort mine so that i can only feed off my adults.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Hey, how many adults will there be in a mixed colony? Thinking of giving these a try on top of lobsters for a bit more variety. Don't mean to be rude but recorded dlivery is only an extra 75p not £2.50.


The reason i stated £2.50 is becasue i looked at Royal mail site, recorded delivery prices see link below. Its 75p PLUS usual postage and depends on weight , Ill be sending roaches in boxes which i would class as a packet....?


Recorded Signed For™



Oh and these prices are while stocks last :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> The reason i stated £2.50 is becasue i looked at Royal mail site, recorded delivery prices see link below. Its 75p PLUS usual postage and depends on weight , Ill be sending roaches in boxes which i would class as a packet....?
> 
> 
> Recorded Signed For™
> ...


You said postage was included in the prices? So to add recorded would only be 75p extra regardless of weight, not £2.50. Thanks for not bothering to answer my question about the starter colony!


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

There could be anything between 50 and 150 i wont be counting them out individually, and thats the price im asking for. If you dont like the price im asking you dont have to buy from me do you, no one else is quibbling.... in fact peolpe are saying how reasonable my prices are.


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree these are good prices for these roaches


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Thanks mate :2thumb:

To all who is interested in buying these, there is a limited supply so its first come first serve

1 colony of 500 already on order, just awaiting payment :no1:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I will be off the computer till Friday night i think, so for any info or if you have any questions please contact me on 07904104160 :no1:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Bumpin


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Bump for the roaches


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great prices, but really this should be in the classifieds section not the Help section :d

You might get more interest there to


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

:bash: Yeah i realsied that when i first posted it :bash: Ive put it in there too so now i just bump both lol :whistling2:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Roach sales currently on hold


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Must say I bought 50 medium just to try and the are great feeders.
Plus when they came there was not any dead:2thumb: Happy Days


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Good to hear keith,glad you liked them : victory:


----------



## Beardy Boy (Jan 23, 2010)

That is a very reasonable price for roaches:bash:


----------

